# E65 66 04 745 rear sunshade reset help



## gtook23 (Apr 19, 2010)

I have an 04 745Li with rear and side window sunshades. My son slammed the passenger
door shut hard the other day and then the sunshade on the large window would only raise
about 1/2 inch up and then retract. 

I thought it might have been mechanical, but apparently not. Someone suggested that I
disconnect the battery for an hour and then reconnect. I did this and interestingly 
enough, now BOTH rear window shades go up and down exactly the same: only 1/2 inch!!! 

Any BMW experts out there know what to do? I assume this is can be fixed in a similar 
way to reprogramming the electric windows?


----------



## leeroy1998 (Apr 14, 2013)

Well, if someone would have helped this guy 6 years ago I would be fixing mine now..


----------

